# 921 and legacy LNB's



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

After reading the news about the 921's price drop I'm finally considering buying one.

I currently have legacy equipment (2 4000's) that I would like to continue to use in other rooms. 

My question: How well does the 921 work using legacy LNB's and switches (SW-64)?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Michael P said:


> After reading the news about the 921's price drop I'm finally considering buying one.
> 
> I currently have legacy equipment (2 4000's) that I would like to continue to use in other rooms.
> 
> My question: How well does the 921 work using legacy LNB's and switches (SW-64)?


I use my 921 with all legacy lnbs and switches. I have a dish 500, and a dish 300, and two legacy sw21s.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How well does it work w/legacy LNB's (i.e. how fast is the EPG etc.)? How much of an advantage is the DishPro LNB's speciffically on the 921?


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Michael P said:


> How well does it work w/legacy LNB's (i.e. how fast is the EPG etc.)? How much of an advantage is the DishPro LNB's speciffically on the 921?


The only real difference that you'll notice is that when you do a Switch Check (usually only the first time you setup the box), it takes a lot longer on legacy switches. (Like 30+(60?) tests per tuner versus 3 tests per tuner.) The main advantage of the DishPro LNBs is that there's less wiring to the switch(es). (1 line per satellite location vs 2 lines per satellite location to the switch itself.) Plus once you go over 4 tuners or more than 3 satellite locations, things suddenly get pretty complicated with legacy switches. With DishPro (and now DishPro+) things are MUCH simpler.

Once everything is hooked up to the 921 properly and everything is working, the box works pretty much exactly the same. (The EPG speed, tuning, etc is all 100% the same speed.)


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I use my 921 with all legacy lnbs and switches. I have a dish 500, and a dish 300, and two legacy sw21s.


Ditto, jsanders, mine works just fine with legacy.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

I also have Legacy equipment and am thinking about the 921. I currently have a SW 21 and another SW21 that is not being used.

If I wanted to use the 921, and two other receivers which switch would I need and would all this work OK with Legacy equipment?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

JohnM: You haven't given us enough information to answer the question.

One way your SW-21 could be used is to connect to single satellite LNBFs to create a Dish500 style feed. Another way it can be used is to add a 3rd satellite to a D500 Twin or Quad.

Short answer: 2 birds - go with a Quad. 3 birds, you need a SW64.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I too belong to the "Legacy LNBs, but want a 921" club. The Dish Pro LNBs are pretty cheap on eBay. I'll need a Dish Pro Plus 44 switch, or hopefully a set of DPP LNBs if they ever hit the market. 

I only have 3 Coax cables running from the Attic to my Utility (Distribution) room. There are many ways of diplexing/DPP to achieve providing signals to a duel tuner, and a 2nd STB.


----------



## mkerdman (Mar 10, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I too belong to the "Legacy LNBs, but want a 921" club. The Dish Pro LNBs are pretty cheap on eBay. I'll need a Dish Pro Plus 44 switch, or hopefully a set of DPP LNBs if they ever hit the market.
> 
> I only have 3 Coax cables running from the Attic to my Utility (Distribution) room. There are many ways of diplexing/DPP to achieve providing signals to a duel tuner, and a 2nd STB.


If I have (2) cascaded SW64's and a total of 8-ports, with my 501 and a 6000 as the "power" line to each SW64, can I add a 921 to any (2) other SW 64 ports?

I have (1) 721; (3) 6000's; (1) 501; and would add a 921- for a total of (8) ports.

Murray Kerdman


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

mkerdman said:


> If I have (2) cascaded SW64's and a total of 8-ports, with my 501 and a 6000 as the "power" line to each SW64, can I add a 921 to any (2) other SW 64 ports?
> 
> I have (1) 721; (3) 6000's; (1) 501; and would add a 921- for a total of (8) ports.
> 
> Murray Kerdman


WTF - WHY ARE YOU POSTING THE IDENTICAL QUESTION APPARENTLY IN EVERY THREAD IN THIS FORUM


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, he is on topic here. Legacy & 921 that is. 

I'm guessing that if he has two available connections on the switches, the 921 should be just fine.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyclone: In looking at just this one post, no argument. However, he's been doing this all over here and satguys, and not just this question. It gets real old.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> JohnM: You haven't given us enough information to answer the question.
> 
> One way your SW-21 could be used is to connect to single satellite LNBFs to create a Dish500 style feed. Another way it can be used is to add a 3rd satellite to a D500 Twin or Quad.
> 
> Short answer: 2 birds - go with a Quad. 3 birds, you need a SW64.


Thanks for the reply. I am pretty sure I am looking 3 birds. I will check out the SW64 if I decide to stay with Dish. I am pretty close to switching to Comcast and giving up on the 921.


----------

